
Inbox 2.0: Yahoo and Google to Turn E-Mail Into a Social Network - terpua
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/11/13/inbox-20-yahoo-and-google-to-turn-e-mail-into-a-social-network/
======
greendestiny
Me 50 days ago ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=59218> ):

> If google leveraged the gmail user base to make orkut bigger and integrated
> it with igoogle widgets, it'd be something approaching facebook.

They should totally hire me to tell them things they already know. Actually
thats pretty much the definition of a consultant already...

------
drm237
Does anyone know if Xobni patented any concepts they use in their application?
It will be interesting to see how this plays out and if it affects them at
all.

